# Something to replace my NS Evo?



## Hockey_2110 (Dec 29, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm in the market for my second snowboard. I currently a Neversummer Evo 153, but since I've gotten better I run into a bit of toe drag if I turn too sharp. I have size 12.5 boots and they hang over a bit so I'm looking to get a wide board for sure. I really love my board and want to get something close to it.. I'm either looking at the attack or skate banana or the NS funslinger or proto type 2 right now in probably 155-158 range. Also, I'm gonna transfer my burton custom bindings to the new deck.

I'm in Minnesota and mainly board on groomers but I really like going off trails into the powder or hitting smaller jumps off the side. I go to the park a bit, but not too big into rails. I like cruising around the hill more than bombing, but I kind of want an all around soft board with that rocker/camber shape.

Any suggestions?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Get a Funslinger X. It's a wide version of the Funslinger. It's similar to the Evo but better at everything IMO.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

linvillegorge said:


> Get a Funslinger X. It's a wide version of the Funslinger. It's similar to the Evo but better at everything IMO.


I'll second the funslinger x. I have little 8.5 boots and still love the wide. It's been the perfect board to learn the "lite freestyle" that interests me and still be enough board to manage the mountain. I wouldn't opt for it for any sort of "bigger" day. The chatter starts to get noticeable over 35 mph or so. But for the cruising and playing that you like to do, I think it would be awesome.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Hell, I used to ride an Evo all over the mountain. I've been 58mph on an Evo that was honestly a little undersized for me.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*either you are or you arent*

the funslinger is a riot. if you dont want that you should get one of those 180cm priors and bx. (nothing wrong with that but pick one lol)


sounds like what you're describing though, the 'slinger would be my quiver on small hills.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I’ll join in on Funslinger X, it’s my favorite board. Rips carves, buttery, and I’ve had it >50mph without issue.

For the Midwest it’s a great all mountain board. It’s not my first choice for deep pow or heavy chop, but damn it’s a fun ride.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Hockey_2110 said:


> Hey guys, I'm in the market for my second snowboard. I currently a Neversummer Evo 153, but since I've gotten better I run into a bit of toe drag if I turn too sharp. I have size 12.5 boots and they hang over a bit so I'm looking to get a wide board for sure. I really love my board and want to get something close to it.. I'm either looking at the attack or skate banana or the NS funslinger or proto type 2 right now in probably 155-158 range. Also, I'm gonna transfer my burton custom bindings to the new deck.
> 
> I'm in Minnesota and mainly board on groomers but I really like going off trails into the powder or hitting smaller jumps off the side. I go to the park a bit, but not too big into rails. I like cruising around the hill more than bombing, but I kind of want an all around soft board with that rocker/camber shape.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Funslinger and Skate Banana are both awesome boards and well suited for what you're looking for. Attack Banana and Proto are meh in comparison.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Flow Era or Niche Aether. Same-ish camber profile and in my experience lighter and livelier. I rode an Aether as my everything in CO deck for a year.


----------



## Hockey_2110 (Dec 29, 2017)

Just went to The House today and found a 2016 153cm Skate Banana on sale for $400. They don't sell never summer and I don't have any dealer around me.. I was really wanting the Funslinger and probably would have picked it up over the Skate Banana if they sold one and for the same price, but I am extremely excited to take my new board out for a spin!! 

I guess I was wondering if the 153 will be a good size for the banana with my height and weight and if it was a good find. $400 is a lot to invest!

Also, how would this board compare to my Evo stability/flex wise?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

$400 for a Skate Banana is not a deal. I've owned both the Skate Banana and Funslinger, I'd pay full retail for a Funslinger every damn day over even a half price Skate Banana. Couldn't sell the SB fast enough (actually it was very easy to sell, because 'OMG Skate Banana!') and I almost regret selling my Funslinger. Anyone looking to move a 157X, hit me up.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Hockey_2110 said:


> Just went to The House today and found a 2016 153cm Skate Banana on sale for $400. They don't sell never summer and I don't have any dealer around me.. I was really wanting the Funslinger and probably would have picked it up over the Skate Banana if they sold one and for the same price, but I am extremely excited to take my new board out for a spin!!
> 
> I guess I was wondering if the 153 will be a good size for the banana with my height and weight and if it was a good find. $400 is a lot to invest!
> 
> Also, how would this board compare to my Evo stability/flex wise?


Nope that's a shit deal & a half.

Hopefully you haven't bought it yet?

How bout this.

I have a GNU Danny Kass pro model, with c2btx (that's almost like never summers r/c)

It's brand spanking new, never ever had bindings on it.
It's a 153 & a midwide.

Without even going int price.
It's a way better deck than a skate nunu.

Higher end, with more tech.

You can have it for $250usd shipped.
That'll leave you with more than $150 bucks left over.

You buy a brand new pair of boots with what's left..


Way better deal:grin:


TT


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Phedder said:


> $400 for a Skate Banana is not a deal. I've owned both the Skate Banana and Funslinger, I'd pay full retail for a Funslinger every damn day over even a half price Skate Banana. Couldn't sell the SB fast enough (actually it was very easy to sell, because 'OMG Skate Banana!') and I almost regret selling my Funslinger. Anyone looking to move a 157X, hit me up.


Agree that $400 for a 2 year old model SB is not a good deal. I would expect at 50+% off.
That said I think the SB is a better deck than the Funslinger. Matter of preference, but other than pop IMO the SB does everything at least as well or better than the 'slinger.



timmytard said:


> Nope that's a shit deal & a half.
> 
> Hopefully you haven't bought it yet?
> 
> ...


That is an even worse deal - and a worse board. The Gnu Danny Kass sold for less than $200 even during the model year (and that was before end of season sales). And there are good reasons for this: The board is a dead plank that is basically just good for big kickers and may be the pipe. By no means higher end or more tech than the SB.
However it is a 'mid-wide' board so that might be good for the OP.


----------



## Hockey_2110 (Dec 29, 2017)

Found a 157 funslinger x for sale. Is this a good size for being 6’2” 160lbs and wanting to cruise around or should I keep the 153 banana?


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Hockey_2110 said:


> Found a 157 funslinger x for sale. Is this a good size for being 6’2” 160lbs and wanting to cruise around or should I keep the 153 banana?


Obviously personal preference. But at 160lbs I would think that the 157x is much better size-wise...


----------

